# Migrating Crows



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just now had a treat. Between 100-200 migrating crows landed in trees in our yard, rested awhile and then headed straight south.

About 5 years ago, we returned home from a shopping trip, and all you could hear were crows. There were so many they drowned out even traffic noise. They were sitting in all the trees around our house and occasionally would take flight, fly in circles and land back in the trees. After they rested they took off and at least 1000 flew over the top of our house headed south. It was a sight I'll never forget. We see them each year but not in the number as that first time but I think we just caught them at the right time then. This morning my husband did mention hearing crows but I thought it was our regular 5-7 family of crows that we feed daily. I think now it was the first of the group coming over.
It seems earlier than in years past and it is really hot here so I hope they fare well.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What an awesome sight and sound that must have been! With the toll taken by WNV, it's very good news that there are still such large groups of crows around and doing what crows are supposed to do.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

Yes, that would have been quite an amazing sight to see so many crows in your yard, and I can just imagine how deafening it would be! LOL

I have never seen such large groups of crows around here. In fact, I hardly ever see crows around much anymore I've been listening to the reports on WNV here and so far, only 1 crow has been found that has tested positive for the virus. Seems strange to me though because I've definitely noticed a sharp decline in their numbers in my area.

Crows are such fascinating birds to watch and observe, I'm glad you got a chance to see this today

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I have a lot of appreciation for crows. We have a very vigorous local crow population which are excellent hawk alarms!


----------

